# Business trip to Japan



## maguro88 (Feb 2, 2008)

Cherry Blossom every place we went.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Japan is a photographers haven. I was there in the fall a few years ago and wish I had been more into photography like I am now. The old disposible pics didnt do the sites justice


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

Great pics. Japan is beautiful during the cherry blossoms. I have spent a bit of time in Japan as well. What kind of business takes you to Japan?


----------

